# Riding Motorcycles During the COVID-19 Pandemic Part II



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

In this new video, I discuss common arguments about riding motorcycles during the #COVID-19 pandemic, and rational rebuttals to them. If you are in a COVID-19 hotspot and on the fence about riding, or trying to convince a friend or loved one to stop riding until the crisis subsides, this video may be helpful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ycd011AIs


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

moshe_levy said:


> In this new video, I discuss common arguments about riding motorcycles during the #COVID-19 pandemic, and rational rebuttals to them. If you are in a COVID-19 hotspot and on the fence about riding, or trying to convince a friend or loved one to stop riding until the crisis subsides, this video may be helpful.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1ycd011AIs


Thanks Moshe.


----------

